# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  لطلبـآت صور التصميم ،، ~!!

## أموله

السـلإإأمـ عليكم ,,  
كيفكم ؟! 
جبت لكم فكره حلوهـ ,,  
طلبـآت صور التصميم ،، ..  
مثلأإ احد شاف صورهـ بتصميم وعجبتهـ يجي يحط التصميم  
ونجيب الصور الموجوده بالتصميم ... 

الشروط 
|| ممنوع طلب صور قبل ان تصل مشاركـآتك لـ100 مشـآركهـ 
,,  

تحيتي لكم  :toung:   
انتظر طلباتكم ~  :embarrest:

----------


## ليلاس

فكرة حلوة 

يسلم لي التفكير الحلو

بدور و بطلب

هههههه

----------


## أموله

:wink:  

*.. أإفـآ عليكـ ..* 


*هع ,, يسلموو ع المـرور ــ انتظر طلبج ..~!!*

----------


## ليلاس

أدري اني تأخرت في الطلب بس عندي استفسار اذا شفت صورة في توقيع احد الاعضاء 

أجيب التوقيع و تعطوني الصورة

ههههههه

----------


## كبرياء

مرآإأحـب ..]
طرح حلو إأموله ..~
وإأنـآ رآإأح إأسـآعدكـ .. 
ليلآس : تقدري تحطي التوقيع 
وإن شآلله نلقى الصوره اللي ببآلك .. 
حيآك .. 
كبريآء ..~

----------


## أموله

السـلام عليكم 

اختي ليلاس اي عادي بس اذا من منتدى ثاني لازم تمسحي اسم المنتدى من على التوقيع ,, 

كبرياء تسلمي غلاتووو على جهودك المبذوله ماننحرم منك يـــــــــــــــــــــآرب

----------


## شمعة الوادي

والله الموضوع عجبني..
وفكرته تجنن..
يعطيك العافية على جهودك..
موفقة يارب.

----------


## أموله

حيـآكم ,,~!!

تسلمي شموعهـ ~

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

مجهوود روعه منش آمول :) ،

آمم لو عندي طلب جيت وطلبنآ :d 

ثآإنكس ع الطرح ’’}

ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## أموله

حياك بأي وقت .,, بنتظآر

----------


## أموله

"’؛ يلآ ننتظر

----------


## ليلاس

السلام عليكم ..

شكلي مرة تأخرت بس الحين بس ذكرت الموضوع

و كنت حاطة في بالي توقيع الأخت الغالية 

أسيرة شوق ..

من تحت أنامل كبرياء




صورة البنت مرة عاجبتني و كول

و اذا جبتوها لي أكون لكم من الشاكرين

----------


## كبرياء

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> شكلي مرة تأخرت بس الحين بس ذكرت الموضوع
> 
> و كنت حاطة في بالي توقيع الأخت الغالية 
> 
> أسيرة شوق ..
> 
> من تحت أنامل كبرياء
> ...



 

 :amuse:  تفضلي من هنآ .. ]

حيآإكـ ..]~

----------


## ليلاس

الف الف شكر لك يا الغاااااااااالية كبرياء

و ما أوفي حقك ,, موفقة يا رب

و يعطيك العاااافية

----------


## أموله

حيآك بأي وقت

----------


## ليلاس

(( 2 ))





اذا ممكن تجيبوا لي صورة البنت الأمورة

و مشكوورين مقدما

----------


## أموله

تفضضلي اختي

----------


## ليلاس

مشكوووووووورة حبيبتي أموله ع الصورة 

ربي يعطيك الف الف عافية يا رب و يوفق

تسلميييييييين

----------


## ليلاس

(( 3 ))



ربي يعطيكم العافية

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*التوقيع الي حطته ليلاس رقم 3 .. صورة البنوته حلوه ابيهااا 

::

ومشكورين مقدماا ..

يسلمو عللموضوع والجهود

موفقينـ*

----------


## أموله

×_× أعذروووني بجد !!,,

هالصوره قديمه وآيد >’< وسويت الي اقدر عليه دورت ليه مـآتعبت مـآخليت شي ماكتبته 

لذلك آنـآ آسفه 

بس هـآذي الصوره هديه مني )= ركبت شي على شي |_\



ههع احسهـآ عبيطه 

>’< 


وعشـآن لايصير الموضوع تعب علي ممنوع طلب اكثر من صوره فاليوم والي يطلب مابلبي طلبه

----------


## ليلاس

يعطيك العافية أموووله ع الصورة

سلمت يمينك

----------


## ليلاس

السسسسسسسسلام عليكم ,,,

أموله أو كبرياء أبي صورة بنت صغيرة شعرها اشقر و مسويه فيه قراعين

و يعطيكم العافية ...

و مافي أي مشكله اذا ما حصلتوا صورة مثلها

----------


## أموله

نشالله عجبوك

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا يعطيكم الله العافيه على المجهود الي باذلينا 
واني ابي صورة البنت الي في توقيعي 
هذا 


والي في توقيعي الحالي

----------


## ليلاس

> نشالله عجبوك



 

حلويييييييييين كثييييير

يعطيك الف الف عافية غناتي أموله على جهودك المبدوله

يسلمووووووا

----------


## ليلاس

أبي صورة الينت بلييييييييييز

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## ABU A7MED

خيتو قمر تفضلي لقيت صورة من الى بدك اياها 






تحيتي ..~

----------


## أموله

>,< مـآشفت الصوره وقلت لكم لاتجيبولي توآقيع قديييمه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

: تم الاغلاق بطلب من صاحبة الموضوع

----------

